# Nashville TN / So-KY / North-AL Second Annual Car Stereo GTG - Sunday - Sep 3, 2017



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

Let's do it again, same bat time, same bat channel, Sunday before Labor Day, September 3, 2017

Tim and Kirk will be helping with this one, they did last year as well, they are just letting me add their names to the marquee this time, lol. 

Just a fun day of getting together and talking some bs while maybe listening to a few cars. Had a good turnout last year, everyone was respectful and courteous. Same laid back mentality this year. 

*Where:*

At my house 30 minutes North of Nashville TN - PM for the address - Hopefully if you came last year you saved the point in the GPS

*When:*

Sunday: September 2, 2017, from whenever to whenever, people came and went all day last year, had some there super early and some stayed late. 
We will eat lunch around noonish and dinner around 6ish (dinner is whatever is leftover from lunch, or we can get pizza if needed)


*Food:*

Same BBQ we had last year and all of the other sides the wife gathered, speaking of the wife, there have been many requests for some more of that banana pudding cake thing she made last year, she say's she'll make it again, if she doesn't come to her senses and leave me before then. There will be no happy birthday singing though. :mean:


*Stuff to bring:*

Yourself
A friend / spouse / kids (you are responsible for kids, we have a ******* pool, for now, if they would like to swim, again; it's on you to watch them)
Your Car / truck with or without anything you would want to share 
By then I should have a couple of cars to listen to of my own, hope to have Ty running again by then.
Some auditioning CD's or another music source
Folding chair
Any drink harder than common sodas and water

Current list of attendees: (add yourself if for sure)
Name (Screenname) - Car - State if you want

1) Jason (imjustjason) - 06 Cadillac STS, 03 S10 Xtreme, 92 Typhoon - TN
2) John (imjustjohn) LOL - 15 Civic coupe - TN


----------



## maddawg (Oct 28, 2014)

*Re: Nashville TN / So-KY / North-AL Second Annual Car Stereo GTG - Sunday - Sep 2, 20*

1) Jason (imjustjason) - 06 Cadillac STS, 03 S10 Xtreme, 92 Typhoon - TN
2) John (imjustjohn) LOL - 15 Civic coupe - TN
3) Michael Maddy-2003 Dodge Ram 1500- KY


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

*Re: Nashville TN / So-KY / North-AL Second Annual Car Stereo GTG - Sunday - Sep 2, 20*

1) Jason (imjustjason) - 06 Cadillac STS, 03 S10 Xtreme, 92 Typhoon - TN
2) John (imjustjohn) LOL - 15 Civic coupe - TN
3) Michael Maddy-2003 Dodge Ram 1500- KY 
4) Erin (ErinH) - 06 Civic Sedan - AL


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

1) Jason (imjustjason) - 06 Cadillac STS, 03 S10 Xtreme, 92 Typhoon - TN
2) John (imjustjohn) LOL - 15 Civic coupe - TN
3) Michael Maddy-2003 Dodge Ram 1500- KY 
4) Erin (ErinH) - 06 Civic Sedan - AL
5) Michael Myers (audiophile25) - 16 Scion im - TN


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

*Re: Nashville TN / So-KY / North-AL Second Annual Car Stereo GTG - Sunday - Sep 2, 20*

1) Jason (imjustjason) - 06 Cadillac STS, 03 S10 Xtreme, 92 Typhoon - TN
2) John (imjustjohn) LOL - 15 Civic coupe - TN
3) Michael Maddy-2003 Dodge Ram 1500- KY 
4) Erin (ErinH) - 06 Civic Sedan - AL
5) Michael Myers (audiophile25) - 16 Scion im - TN 
6) Chris (Hillbilly SQ) - 14 Jeep Grand Cherokee - AR


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

*Re: Nashville TN / So-KY / North-AL Second Annual Car Stereo GTG - Sunday - Sep 2, 20*

1) Jason (imjustjason) - 06 Cadillac STS, 03 S10 Xtreme, 92 Typhoon - TN
2) John (imjustjohn) LOL - 15 Civic coupe - TN
3) Michael Maddy-2003 Dodge Ram 1500- KY 
4) Erin (ErinH) - 06 Civic Sedan - AL
5) Michael Myers (audiophile25) - 16 Scion im - TN 
6) Chris (Hillbilly SQ) - 14 Jeep Grand Cherokee - AR[/QUOTE]
7) Kelly (bigbubba) - either Monte or F150 HD


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2017)

*Re: Nashville TN / So-KY / North-AL Second Annual Car Stereo GTG - Sunday - Sep 2, 20*

Jeremy (sq_tsx) - 06 Acura TSX - TN


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

*Re: Nashville TN / So-KY / North-AL Second Annual Car Stereo GTG - Sunday - Sep 2, 20*

1) Jason (imjustjason) - 06 Cadillac STS, 03 S10 Xtreme, 92 Typhoon - TN
2) John (imjustjohn) LOL - 15 Civic coupe - TN
3) Michael Maddy-2003 Dodge Ram 1500- KY 
4) Erin (ErinH) - 06 Civic Sedan - AL
5) Michael Myers (audiophile25) - 16 Scion im - TN 
6) Chris (Hillbilly SQ) - 14 Jeep Grand Cherokee - AR[/QUOTE]
7) Kelly (bigbubba) - either Monte or F150 HD
8) Jeremy (sq_tsx) - 06 Acura TSX - TN
9) Josh (schmiddr2) - 03 Avalon


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: Nashville TN / So-KY / North-AL Second Annual Car Stereo GTG - Sunday - Sep 2, 20*



schmiddr2 said:


> 1) Jason (imjustjason) - Adrenalin, Xtreme, Typhoon - TN
> 2) John (imjustjohn) LOL - 15 Civic coupe - TN
> 3) Michael Maddy-2003 Dodge Ram 1500- KY
> 4) Erin (ErinH) - 06 Civic Sedan - AL
> ...


Had to correct my car list, the caddy is no more


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

*Re: Nashville TN / So-KY / North-AL Second Annual Car Stereo GTG - Sunday - Sep 2, 20*

1) Jason (imjustjason) - Adrenalin, Xtreme, Typhoon - TN
2) John (imjustjohn) LOL - 15 Civic coupe - TN
3) Michael Maddy-2003 Dodge Ram 1500- KY 
4) Erin (ErinH) - 06 Civic Sedan - AL
5) Michael Myers (audiophile25) - 16 Scion im - TN 
6) Chris (Hillbilly SQ) - 14 Jeep Grand Cherokee - AR
7) Kelly (bigbubba) - either Monte or F150 HD
8) Jeremy (sq_tsx) - 06 Acura TSX - TN
9) Josh (schmiddr2) - 03 Avalon 
10) Eric (EeeDeeEye) - 16 Mustang GT - GA


----------



## atheos (Jun 10, 2014)

*Re: Nashville TN / So-KY / North-AL Second Annual Car Stereo GTG - Sunday - Sep 2, 20*

1) Jason (imjustjason) - Adrenalin, Xtreme, Typhoon - TN
2) John (imjustjohn) LOL - 15 Civic coupe - TN
3) Michael Maddy-2003 Dodge Ram 1500- KY 
4) Erin (ErinH) - 06 Civic Sedan - AL
5) Michael Myers (audiophile25) - 16 Scion im - TN 
6) Chris (Hillbilly SQ) - 14 Jeep Grand Cherokee - AR
7) Kelly (bigbubba) - either Monte or F150 HD
8) Jeremy (sq_tsx) - 06 Acura TSX - TN
9) Josh (schmiddr2) - 03 Avalon 
10) Eric (EeeDeeEye) - 16 Mustang GT - GA
11) Niles (atheos) - 03 Honda Insight - TN


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

*Re: Nashville TN / So-KY / North-AL Second Annual Car Stereo GTG - Sunday - Sep 2, 20*

I am looking forward to the GTG! Although at the rate I am going , I am not sure I will have a working stereo.


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

*Re: Nashville TN / So-KY / North-AL Second Annual Car Stereo GTG - Sunday - Sep 2, 20*

Why's that? What happened?


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

*Re: Nashville TN / So-KY / North-AL Second Annual Car Stereo GTG - Sunday - Sep 2, 20*

Just can't seem to make time to get this thing done.


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: Nashville TN / So-KY / North-AL Second Annual Car Stereo GTG - Sunday - Sep 2, 20*

In the same boat myself, I have to have, well don't HAVE to have, but was planning on debuting two new setups at The Vinny... haven't started on one :/


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

*Re: Nashville TN / So-KY / North-AL Second Annual Car Stereo GTG - Sunday - Sep 2, 20*

^^^ sweet! mind sharing some info or do you want to wait to unveil them at the show?


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

*Re: Nashville TN / So-KY / North-AL Second Annual Car Stereo GTG - Sunday - Sep 2, 20*

I just hope I can make this one.


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

*Re: Nashville TN / So-KY / North-AL Second Annual Car Stereo GTG - Sunday - Sep 2, 20*

Well, I'm also in the middle of making a few changes as well. The first change I'm really happy with, I just need to clean it up a bit and the other hasn't got here yet. I'm hoping it will be here by the end of this week. That one is going to take a little more work to implement. I'm looking to be done with both by the next show in 3 weeks. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2017)

*Re: Nashville TN / So-KY / North-AL Second Annual Car Stereo GTG - Sunday - Sep 2, 20*

I'm shooting to attend the Spring Fling show on May 21st.... to actually compete...


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: Nashville TN / So-KY / North-AL Second Annual Car Stereo GTG - Sunday - Sep 2, 20*

Less than two months away.


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

*Re: Nashville TN / So-KY / North-AL Second Annual Car Stereo GTG - Sunday - Sep 2, 20*



imjustjason said:


> Less than two months away.


Thanks for the reminder! What with work and building a house, my system looks like a war zone


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

*Re: Nashville TN / So-KY / North-AL Second Annual Car Stereo GTG - Sunday - Sep 2, 20*

I will be there! I really had a great time last year, and have been looking forward to this years GTG.


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

*Re: Nashville TN / So-KY / North-AL Second Annual Car Stereo GTG - Sunday - Sep 2, 20*

1) Jason (imjustjason) - Adrenalin, Xtreme, Typhoon - TN
2) John (imjustjohn) LOL - 15 Civic coupe - TN
3) Michael Maddy-2003 Dodge Ram 1500- KY 
4) Erin (ErinH) - 06 Civic Sedan - AL
5) Michael Myers (audiophile25) - 16 Scion im - TN 
6) Chris (Hillbilly SQ) - 14 Jeep Grand Cherokee - AR
7) Kelly (bigbubba) - either Monte or F150 HD
8) Jeremy (sq_tsx) - 06 Acura TSX - TN
9) Josh (schmiddr2) - 03 Avalon 
10) Eric (EeeDeeEye) - 16 Mustang GT - GA
11) Niles (atheos) - 03 Honda Insight - TN
12) Alan (BigAl205) - 15 Ford Explorer - AL


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: Nashville TN / So-KY / North-AL Second Annual Car Stereo GTG - Sunday - Sep 2, 20*



atheos said:


> 11) Niles (atheos) - 03 Honda Insight - TN


Dude!? You sure your name is not Craig?


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

*Re: Nashville TN / So-KY / North-AL Second Annual Car Stereo GTG - Sunday - Sep 2, 20*



EeeDeeEye said:


> Thanks for the reminder! What with work and building a house, my system looks like a war zone


How things look isn't nearly as important as how it soundsI will say this much...while what you can see almost looks like nothing ever happened it's a completely different story inside my spare tire well. And the unassuming "project ugly duckling" sub project looks a little rough but it's solid and sounds INCREDIBLE. And I'm keeping it unfinished on purpose NOT because I'm too cheap to buy carpet for the box but because to the untrained eye it looks like a cheap junky sub in a plain mdf boxGuess I could pull the 2.6 cu ft ported box out and rattle can it hammered black like I did the box that currently holds my Arc 10


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

Chris (Hillbilly SQ) wins the attention to detail award for this years show, last years winner was Kirk, for whatever reason I CANNOT get my Sunday's and Saturday's correct, this G2G is on Sunday 9-3-17, not 9-2 like I previously had in the thread. That's two years in a row now that I have done that. 

It's always the Sunday before Labor Day, maybe one day I will learn to read a calendar.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

I can't believe it took this long for one of us to notice the date blunder:surprised:I didn't notice it until I went to request time off work and had to come back and check here to make sure I wasn't going crazy:laugh:


----------



## tnaudio (Mar 4, 2012)

I am gonna try to make this again. Last yeah we had a good time. And the banana pudding cake was amazing 

Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

I am excited about this GTG! I really had a good time last year. Is there anything that we need to bring?


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

One month away!! I need to post an updated list, I have several verbal commitments that aren't frequent here anymore.





tnaudio said:


> I am gonna try to make this again. Last yeah we had a good time. And the banana pudding cake was amazing
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


Can't wait to hear this badass SQology winning car. 



audiophile25 said:


> I am excited about this GTG! I really had a good time last year. Is there anything that we need to bring?


Can't think of anything. Hopefully it'll be a nice cool day out.


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

Well, add me to the list. I'll be there!


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

It will be great to see you again Sir! Which vehicle are you bringing?


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Hope nothing goes wrong with an install I'm doing to bypass the factory amp. Will probably require somewhat of a re-tune but that's no big deal. While I have plenty of time now to get this done it will probably come down to the wire with procrastinating because I HATE installing. Who else has stuff to do in the next month that they're putting off? To be honest if I have a working system already these meets are the only thing that motivates me to make the upgrades I have laying around waiting to go in.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> Hope nothing goes wrong with an install I'm doing to bypass the factory amp. Will probably require somewhat of a re-tune but that's no big deal. While I have plenty of time now to get this done it will probably come down to the wire with procrastinating because I HATE installing. Who else has stuff to do in the next month that they're putting off? To be honest if I have a working system already these meets are the only thing that motivates me to make the upgrades I have laying around waiting to go in.


I just sent my mc back to the repair place to get them to look at something for me. So there's a legit possibility I won't even have a system for this meet. 

But regardless of me having a system or not, I plan to be there. Hated I had to miss last year.


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

You can come help me install mine


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

BigAl205 said:


> You can come help me install mine


You have a month. CHOP CHOP! If I lived close I'd come and help you do the install but I'd keep us working like rented pack mules. It's how I roll to get results quickly!


----------



## tnaudio (Mar 4, 2012)

A month is a long time. You can get a lot done in that time

Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

We can work on 'em day of show if we need to, that's what this is about.


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: Nashville TN / So-KY / North-AL Second Annual Car Stereo GTG - Sunday - Sep 2, 20*

1) Jason (imjustjason) - Some cars -TN
2) John (imjustjohn) LOL - 15 Civic coupe - TN
3) Michael Maddy-2003 Dodge Ram 1500- KY 
4) Erin (ErinH) - 06 Civic Sedan - AL
5) Michael Myers (audiophile25) - 16 Scion im - TN 
6) Chris (Hillbilly SQ) - 14 Jeep Grand Cherokee - AR
7) Kelly (bigbubba) - either Monte or F150 HD
8) Jeremy (sq_tsx) - 06 Acura TSX - TN
9) Josh (schmiddr2) - 03 Avalon 
10) Eric (EeeDeeEye) - 16 Mustang GT - GA
11) Niles (atheos) - 03 Honda Insight - TN
12) Alan (BigAl205) - 15 Ford Explorer - AL
13) Kirk Proffitt - CTS-V
14) Tim Smith - rolling studio Seqoia
15) Shannon Roberts - badass S10
16) Coy Hudnall - magic carpet
17) Doug Heile - 79 Z28
18) Mike Allen - master maxima 
19) Chris Myers - SQology oh my josh winner

I'm sure I'm forgetting someone that told me they were coming, sorry if I am.


----------



## tnaudio (Mar 4, 2012)

Man I can't wait to see that magic carpet the Coy is bringing 

Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

Looks like it will be a great turnout. I can't wait to hear some of those amazing cars. Coy is bringing a magic carpet? How do you top that?


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

I'm bringing an enchanted dish rag


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U4WiyxXpyZc


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

audiophile25 said:


> Coy is bringing a magic carpet? How do you top that?


The man created one of the most incredibly clean and best looking installs of all time with his own two little hands, he could show up in a horse and buggy and he'd still get my respect.


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

Yeah his Camaro was pretty awesome. I used to compete at some of the shows he was at. Luckily he was in the next power class up from me.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Do you guys have any pictures of his install? First I've ever heard of it.


Edit: Google turned up a video posted by none other than Mr. Mineo.


----------



## tnaudio (Mar 4, 2012)

Amazing workmanship in Coy's car. Best sub enclosure ever

Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

I had to look Coy's car up as well. Please tell me that is what he is bringing to the meet.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Got the Pac unit installed and working on retune. Factory amp really was giving some strong "timbre" in comparison. The little details are popping out more now that I'm getting signal straight from the screen in the dash. It's strange not having the controller out where I can control the volume with my hand dangling over the armrest. Guess I'll get used to using steering wheel controls again:laugh:I have the option of setting the 3 eq bands in the screen to custom center frequencies with what appears to be somewhat adjustable q. Any suggestions on that?


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

bigbubba said:


> I had to look Coy's car up as well. Please tell me that is what he is bringing to the meet.


Sadly no, he sold it complete a while back. He has a vette and a seirra now, don't think either have any hifi. He's really into collecting pre 90's Alpine stuff now and doesn't really focus on the cars so much. I think he's planning a build in his truck, but I don't think he's started.



ErinH said:


> Do you guys have any pictures of his install? First I've ever heard of it.
> 
> 
> Edit: Google turned up a video posted by none other than Mr. Mineo.


Yep, Mineo is all about the Camaros.



tnaudio said:


> Amazing workmanship in Coy's car. Best sub enclosure ever
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


The level of detail is what's amazing to me.


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

Survey:

People that came last year, should we start at a later time and have our food for dinner? I don't remember how the temperature was last year if it was hot or not. The backyard is shaded around 4:00, might be cooler that way. Just a thought.

Thoughts...


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

The only hiccup I remember from last year was that for some reason, I had trouble seeing the house numbers, and your neighbor a couple of houses up was also having a party, so I accidentally popped into the wrong shindig. You might want to put out a sign or some other kind of marker near the mailbox.


...oooh! Balloons!


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

Started a FB group for those that I know that are signed up to come. PM me if you want to be added.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

BigAl205 said:


> The only hiccup I remember from last year was that for some reason, I had trouble seeing the house numbers, and your neighbor a couple of houses up was also having a party, so I accidentally popped into the wrong shindig. You might want to put out a sign or some other kind of marker near the mailbox.
> 
> 
> ...oooh! Balloons!


I had to laugh at this one and picture in my head how this might have played out. Probably wasn't very funny when it happened though...

A landmark on the property that you'd be blind to miss would be the best way for us to know we're at the right house.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I have some ideas for said "landmark"... but I bet Jason wouldn't want to risk the jail time for indecent exposure.


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

imjustnekkidjason?


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

BigAl205 said:


> The only hiccup I remember from last year was that for some reason, I had trouble seeing the house numbers, and your neighbor a couple of houses up was also having a party, so I accidentally popped into the wrong shindig. You might want to put out a sign or some other kind of marker near the mailbox.
> 
> 
> ...oooh! Balloons!


Ha....Yeah, I did the same thing. 

I think balloons would be appropriate considering this is being held around the time of someone's birthday.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

I hate to say this but I'm 99% out. Was parked at work last night and a guy in a newer Camry jumped an inclined grass island, went airborne like a '69 Charger with a Confederate flag and Dixie horn, and plowed into the back of my Jeep. He pushed me up on to the island in front of me and ended up were I was parked, damaged the front bumper of another co-worker's Camry, and creased the back bumper of another co-worker's Wrangler. The girl with the Camry that got hit was outside on the balcony and saw it all happen and said he ACCELLERATED before hitting the inclined island. His car got towed. COPS SAID HE WASN'T IMPAIRED. I'm still trying to process all this. Cops said he owned the car and was insured. Guy said someone else hit him from behind and caused the accident. ********. Not a scratch on the back of his car. Then he told the cops someone hit the FRONT of his vehicle. Damn right the front got hit...when it moved my Grand Cherokee that I JUST got dialed in and haven't even had a year. The whole back end is toast. Most of the door gaps aren't like they used to be. Being a unibody I think it's totaled. I found the right vehicle and this happens. I know it will never be the same if it gets fixed. I LOVED this vehicle. I told someone just last week that if something were to happen to it I'd probably replace it with another Grand Cherokee. I noticed you can get more for your money in a used Durango though. Still love the Grand Cherokee. I'm about to call LRPD and get the police report emailed to me so I can get the ball rolling on this. Hopefully his insurance comes through because if it doesn't and mine has to cover it I'll be pissed. My good behavior has rewarded me with really low rates for very good insurance. I don't want to mess that up! Pretty sure this guy is gonna get cancelled once all is said and done. He doesn't need to be driving anyway after his stunt last night.


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

Dude! Sorry to hear that, Chris. I'm glad that you're okay, though.


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

That's a crazy story for sure, hopefully it's a T and you get to start on something new.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

LRPD takes 3-5 business days to process the police report. They don't make the "at fault" give out info to the victims anymore. His insurance couldn't do anything without the report anyway. Obviously they don't give two ****s that the girl I work with is having to borrow a car when possible but when she can't she'll have to either pay out of pocket and be reimbursed or go through her insurance on a rental. I got to looking closer and mine isn't as bad as I thought. Still, he hit HARD. My hitch left a dent in his hood and bumper, lol. He told the girl that witnessed it (hers was the other car hit) that he didn't remember anything. Must have been asleep. Then changed his story for the cops...TWICE. I hate waiting for insurance. If it's fixed by the Friday before this meet I'll be there. If not, someone eat some extra bbq and a piece of cake for me

Just got off the phone with the big boss and he said the video is crazy from the cameras. Guestimated about 40mph when he hit the embankment and was indeed off the ground several inches when he hit the back of my Jeep. This guy's goose is cooked!


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

Chris, I'm so sorry to hear about this. Hopefully things will go smoothly however it turns out!


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

Two weeks from yesterday. Guess I need to get busy getting ready.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

EeeDeeEye said:


> Chris, I'm so sorry to hear about this. Hopefully things will go smoothly however it turns out!


Unfortunately our story about what REALLY happened is so crazy GEICO (at fault's insurance company) isn't buying it. We were told Friday that they wouldn't pay for our damages unless we provided perfectly clear proof of the accident happening. The driver of the car wasn't the owner (not stolen though) and naturally lied his ass off to the cops and the insurance adjuster. Me and my co-worker were told that because the statements conflicted with each other that they would side with their policy holder (secretly because that meant they'd only have to fix one car instead of three). The driver said someone hit him and caused him to jump the short hill and pushing him into us. We have video of him hauling ass towards the small hill that's a grassy curb and jumping it with NO ONE behind him. Friday I called LRPD to go and physically take the video from Kroger's loss prevention and upload it to the claim for evidence. I've already uploaded tons of pictures. In other words, GEICO might still try to get out of covering the damages on a technicality but if/when taken to court they will lose. Right now I'm waiting for a call from a detective and the adjuster. Ready to put this catastrophe to bed and get on with life.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

I know my situation is kinda OT for this thread but just updating for those who are truly interested. I in my own way told GEICO where they could go and turned the claim into my insurance company. GEICO didn't want to even view the video of the accident happening because they knew they'd have to for sure fix three cars instead of just one. My insurance will be getting a subpoena for the video and wave it in GEICO's face when they go after them for reimbursement AND my deductible. I have an awesome local agent and can't say a single bad thing about Hanover insurance. Had them for several years and they've been around for something like 150 years give or take. Hopefully my rates won't go up since they'll be getting reimbursed and this wasn't my fault to begin with. If they do go up a little for a year it will be worth it just to get this mess behind me. My local agent said since I haven't filed a claim in a while that they shouldn't go up considering the circumstances. I trust her so we'll see. My co-worker is on her own now with GEICO and she doesn't handle stress well or have the money for her deductible. I wished her luck and hope things work out for her. Decided it was time to do what's best for my sanity. I think it would be in her best interest to turn this fight over to her insurance company but that's her decision. I blew my chances of a depreciation check but I read up on GEICO's practices and would have only gotten around $400 anyway. More of a slap in the face like a rich man throwing loose change at a beggar to watch them pick it up. In other words I'll just take it up the you know what on another vehicle when time to trade up. If I keep this Jeep as long as I plan on the wreck won't really matter anymore. The damage on dad's 02 Silverado with 164k on it didn't seem to effect the trade value back in '14 and he didn't get it fixed...just put the $3000 check from the at-fault's insurance in the savings account and let it be. Still got $2500 on trade for that faded maroon turd that was in the process of snowballing with problems. Paid cash for a '14 crew cab z71 4x4 and drove off laughing. Friend from church hooked him up.


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

Looks like this years get rogether just got quite a bit more exciting thanks to Tam Nguyen. Some lucky attendee will win these bad boys. 

Thank you Tam Nguyen.


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

Hell yeah! Thanks Tam!


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

BigAl205 said:


> Hell yeah! Thanks Tam!


If you win those I expect to see them in your ride come November


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

Will also have some Sound Deadener Showdown (personal favorite of mine) CLD tile ten packs to give away again this year courtesy of Don Sambrook.


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

One week. 

PM me for address if you need it, I can also add people to the Nashville SQ group if you would like.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Looking forward to seeing everyone.


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

Damn....time has just slipped by. I need to find time to make some changes before the meet. I'm really hoping to get some input before Finals. Looking forward to seeing everyone.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Well, if it makes you feel any better I won't even have a system. Sent my amp back for some additional work and no telling how long it's going to take.


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

That truly sucks. Sounds like you have had your fair share of issues with that thing. I was really looking forward to hearing your car.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Yea. They're taking care of it under warranty though. So I got that going for me, which is nice. 

In the last two years I'd estimate I've had a working system about 6 months total. TBH, I've come extremely close to selling everything off a couple times. Just been "over" the hobby for a while and also tired of the civic. Had it for about 11 years and I'm ready for a new canvas to paint on. But it's paid for and I don't want to pick up another monthly expense. So that's that. 

Regardless, I'll be at the meet. I'm more looking forward to hanging out with my friends than worrying about my system anyway. The friends are what makes this hobby so enjoyable. I'm glad Jason has really taken the bull by the horns and opened up his place for us to come smoke our cigarettes and throw our beer bottles on his lawn.


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

ErinH said:


> I'm glad Jason has really taken the bull by the horns and opened up his place for us to come smoke our cigarettes and throw our beer bottles on his lawn.


Don't forget all the free used stuff he has up in his loft


----------



## CBS13WRX (Mar 5, 2013)

I have almost convinced my P.O. to allow me to come to this event.


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

CBS13WRX said:


> I have almost convinced my P.O. to allow me to come to this event.



Parole Officer? You'll fit right in, we're having it at my place because I am on house arrest and my ankle bracelet goes nuts if I walk out past the mailbox. 



If I was to call my wife my Parole Officer there would be much difficulty in my life. :laugh:


----------



## bgill80 (Jul 31, 2016)

Im in


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

ErinH said:


> I've come extremely close to selling everything off a couple times. Just been "over" the hobby for a while and also tired of the civic.
> 
> Regardless, I'll be at the meet. I'm more looking forward to hanging out with my friends than worrying about my system anyway. The friends are what makes this hobby so enjoyable. I'm glad Jason has really taken the bull by the horns and opened up his place for us to come smoke our cigarettes and throw our beer bottles on his lawn.


Erin, sorry your amp is still out, but for you to say you are "over" this hobby is like the average human saying they are over "oxygen"  You've been a big influence to this "hobby" and I always enjoy reading your take on different things!
I appreciate the fact that you are coming even without a playing system!

Adding to this..
Chris, I know you've had some hardships lately, but hope your Cherokee is able to make the trip!


----------



## lashlee (Aug 16, 2007)

I should be there as well, 2014 Accord Hybrid. The system is tolerable but needs some tuning help.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

EeeDeeEye said:


> Erin, sorry your amp is still out, but for you to say you are "over" this hobby is like the average human saying they are over "oxygen"  You've been a big influence to this "hobby" and I always enjoy reading your take on different things!
> I appreciate the fact that you are coming even without a playing system!
> 
> Adding to this..
> Chris, I know you've had some hardships lately, but hope your Cherokee is able to make the trip!


It could make the trip if I didn't commit to working. It's going in the shop the Tuesday after Labor Day. Reputable shops are busy right now for some reason so having to wait. All I'd need to do to make the trip is get my tire and lube shop to check the front end and alignment to make sure nothing got knocked out of whack when it was pushed quickly up a 6" curb onto an island. The rear hatch and back bumper just look like hell. I'm working 6 nights this week and looking at a 55 hour week. Next week I'll be working like a rented pack mule as well. If Jason does this next year HOPEFULLY I'll be able to make it. This is the second year in a row I've had to miss this because of something centered around work. I said I would only miss this if something really bad happened. #frustratedhillbilly

Hope to see several of y'all at Al's bday bash!


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> It could make the trip if I didn't commit to working. It's going in the shop the Tuesday after Labor Day. Reputable shops are busy right now for some reason so having to wait. All I'd need to do to make the trip is get my tire and lube shop to check the front end and alignment to make sure nothing got knocked out of whack when it was pushed quickly up a 6" curb onto an island. The rear hatch and back bumper just look like hell. I'm working 6 nights this week and looking at a 55 hour week. Next week I'll be working like a rented pack mule as well. If Jason does this next year HOPEFULLY I'll be able to make it. This is the second year in a row I've had to miss this because of something centered around work. I said I would only miss this if something really bad happened. #frustratedhillbilly
> 
> Hope to see several of y'all at Al's bday bash!


Understand, but you'll be missed!


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

Right now the forecast for Sunday is 81 and partly cloudy, should be a great day to listen to some great cars, eat some BBQ, and talk to some fairly interesting people.


----------



## CBS13WRX (Mar 5, 2013)

I think I am really going to make it but it is a 5 hour one way trip and I have to back home by 6pm. So leave at 5am get there at 10am and stay till 1pm then had back east. A 3 hour tour!!! I hope the weather doesn't start getting rough?


----------



## CBS13WRX (Mar 5, 2013)

Is there anywhere near there to get HDPE sheets 1/4" thick, 48" x 48"? I would love to pick some up to bring home.


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

CBS13WRX said:


> Is there anywhere near there to get HDPE sheets 1/4" thick, 48" x 48"? I would love to pick some up to bring home.


Only place I think will have it is Advanced Plastics in Nashville. But they won't be open on Sunday.


----------



## CBS13WRX (Mar 5, 2013)

I was hoping if I could find some, that I could maybe persuade someone to pick it up for me before Sunday. I could PayPal them the funds before hand.


----------



## CBS13WRX (Mar 5, 2013)

Yes, they have it but I would have to have it picked up today by 4:30 and that is not giving me much time to find someone local to pick it up and asking a lot. I should have thought of this much earlier in the week.


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

CBS13WRX said:


> I think I am really going to make it but it is a 5 hour one way trip and I have to back home by 6pm. So leave at 5am get there at 10am and stay till 1pm then had back east. A 3 hour tour!!! I hope the weather doesn't start getting rough?


I call dibs on the first listen to your system


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

Pretty bummed, I won't have a working system for this... but like Erin, I'll be coming anyway just to hang out and meet some new folks!


----------



## CBS13WRX (Mar 5, 2013)

Alright I am in!!!


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

Tomorrow is the day


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

Looking forward to this. Do you need us to bring anything? canopy? Drinks?


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

^ what he said. I can bring my canopy if you'd like. Nothing special but if it's useful I can bring it along.


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

I've got a couple of pop ups and a bunch of chairs. Only bring your canopies if it's not any kind of bother. Last year we sat under them for shade. It's not supposed to be as hot this year


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

Give away goodies


----------



## HardCoreDore (Apr 30, 2014)

1) Jason (imjustjason) - Adrenalin, Xtreme, Typhoon - TN

2) John (imjustjohn) LOL - 15 Civic coupe - TN

3) Michael Maddy-2003 Dodge Ram 1500- KY 

4) Erin (ErinH) - 06 Civic Sedan - AL

5) Michael Myers (audiophile25) - 16 Scion im - TN 

6) Chris (Hillbilly SQ) - 14 Jeep Grand Cherokee - AR

7) Kelly (bigbubba) - either Monte or F150 HD

8) Jeremy (sq_tsx) - 06 Acura TSX - TN

9) Josh (schmiddr2) - 03 Avalon 

10) Eric (EeeDeeEye) - 16 Mustang GT - GA

11) Kevin (HardCoreDore) '07 Civic Si - TN 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

If anyone needs my address PM me or Fb message me


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Took my name off the list "because OCD". I hope that ******* that smashed the back of my previously UNWRECKED Grand Cherokee gets what he has coming to him for what appeared to be intentional Either way I'm coming off of a 53.75 hour 6 day work week and could have done more if I would have felt like it. Y'all have fun and take lots of pics!

1) Jason (imjustjason) - Adrenalin, Xtreme, Typhoon - TN

2) John (imjustjohn) LOL - 15 Civic coupe - TN

3) Michael Maddy-2003 Dodge Ram 1500- KY 

4) Erin (ErinH) - 06 Civic Sedan - AL

5) Michael Myers (audiophile25) - 16 Scion im - TN 

6) Kelly (bigbubba) - either Monte or F150 HD

7) Jeremy (sq_tsx) - 06 Acura TSX - TN

8) Josh (schmiddr2) - 03 Avalon 

9) Eric (EeeDeeEye) - 16 Mustang GT - GA

10) Kevin (HardCoreDore) '07 Civic Si - TN


----------



## HardCoreDore (Apr 30, 2014)

I'm still coming but it won't be around noon. It will be closer to 1:30 or 2:00. Hopefully people will still be around. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## tnaudio (Mar 4, 2012)

Not a bad sounding car here. Really impressed with what everyone brought

Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


----------



## HardCoreDore (Apr 30, 2014)

tnaudio said:


> Not a bad sounding car here. Really impressed with what everyone brought
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


Is it over? I'm running really late. Have I missed everyone already? 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

HardCoreDore said:


> Is it over? I'm running really late. Have I missed everyone already?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


No. Come on.


----------



## HardCoreDore (Apr 30, 2014)

schmiddr2 said:


> No. Come on.


It'll take me about 45 mins to get out there. See ya'll soon. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

Man I hated that I had to leave early but I had a great time, other than my midbass cutting in and out. Great seeing everyone again. Loved hanging out in the attic with the old school gear and all the old Alpine gear that guy brought, can't remember his name. The food was awesome and Jason, thank your wife for the amazing banana pudding cake. The GTG cd was badass too. If you hold this again next year, count me in.


----------



## CBS13WRX (Mar 5, 2013)

I am glad I got to come, just wish I could have stayed longer and listened more while being able to provide more time for more people to hear my little 2-way. Thanks for having me Jason and you did an outstanding job.


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

Winners

Mike Lashlee - Audible Physics Ram2 & Ram1
Sound Deadener Showdown CLD Tile 10-pack winners
Tim Smith, Michael Myers, Jose Gonell, Brian Gill

Thanks an absolute ton to Tam Nguyen and Don Sambrook for the extremely generous donations to the giveaway! 










The sad losers.










Note: Erin Hardison won a set of tiles, but gave them up, Tim won on the redraw, he was giving a demo, so Erin held them in the pic

.


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

Wanted to say thanks to Jason and his family for their hospitality! Met a lot of great folks and I agree, not a bad sounding car there. In spite of some amp problems, Shannons truck sounded great... my first listen to a tweeter-less system. I felt bad for Kelly who spent quite a bit of time working on his mid-bass problems... Hope to see everyone again soon!

Eric


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Some photos I el took-o yesterday-o. 


Up first, some old school gear. 











































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Shannon's S-10 and Johnny's Civic. 









































































Civic time





















































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Tim's Sequoia on the right. 






































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Chris' car




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Michael's ride
























































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Truthunter (Jun 15, 2015)

Looks like a good time. Thanks for the photos Erin. Beautiful work on these cars.
Damn, there were prizes :surprised: I gotta try and make this next year...


----------



## lashlee (Aug 16, 2007)

I want to say thanks to Jason for hosting, and everyone letting me listen to their cars. I didn't hear anything that was out of line, except mine! Great CD, and I can't wait for the next one. 

Now it's time to work on the new pods! Thanks for the gracious donation from AP.


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

Echoing everyone else: Thanks Jason and family.

Heard plenty of cars that put mine to shame. Thanks for the demos everyone.

That's a nice 2 way lashlee. Awesome of them to offer that up for the gtg.

Nice pics Erin.


----------



## DeLander (Feb 23, 2006)

Man. I have to be sure to get to next years. If I can ever get everything in my system to work at the same time for more than 2 or 3 months? I'm in Bowling Green, Ky. 
All of these dash pods remind me I still need to figure out how to use fiberglass. I don't even know what kind of materials I need to start with. Anyone care to give a guy a quick, cheap shopping list for 2 midrange dash pods ? Maybe I'll have them done for next year.


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

What a great GTG Jason! I really enjoyed it. I didn't listen to any cars that I didn't like. The food was Phenomenal, and the cake is legendary. Erin, those pictures turned out great and the story about defecating in the snow was quite memorable. I can't wait for next years event! Chris and I are thinking about hosting one of these because they are so much fun!


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

audiophile25 said:


> What a great GTG Jason! I really enjoyed it. I didn't listen to any cars that I didn't like. The food was Phenomenal, and the cake is legendary. Erin, those pictures turned out great and the story about defecating in the snow was quite memorable. I can't wait for next years event! Chris and I are thinking about hosting one of these because they are so much fun!


Mike, thanks for the demo of your car and answering my questions. It was great to meet both you and Chris, and after listening to both cars back to back, it was easy to understand how close you two are in the competitions...


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

More pics, was good times.


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

Those pics all prove that I need to lay off the Hershey's w/ Almonds. :/


----------



## tnaudio (Mar 4, 2012)

I think your camera adds 35lbs. Man I was feeling good about loosing a little weight till this. Lol

Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Sad I missed it. That S-10 kicks ass! Don't see many of that style still in good shape.


----------



## tnaudio (Mar 4, 2012)

It really does kick ass. Stereo jams in that thing

Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


----------



## tnaudio (Mar 4, 2012)

Fits him good! Thanks for the baby clothes









Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

^That's awesome!! Starting with ca gear early.


----------

